# GATOR Attack on Matagorda Fishing guide



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

Heard about this story last week on the fishing show with Capt. Mickey. But more details about the gator attack from the Chronicle:
http://www.chron.com/news/article/Rare-gator-attack-points-up-need-for-caution-4950242.php

After reading this story, I'm considering carrying my .45 auto in my waders, if I wade Gorda in the near future. Yikes! 
Glad to hear Capt. Sexton is okay, & he's lucky that gator didn't go into a 'death roll' while clamped to his leg.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Man o man. Creepy.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Incredible.

-hook


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

wow. saved by the ray guards.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Maybe carry a sirloin in the waders. If you see one moving in on you that steak can buy you some time.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

That is unusual
Wondering what was in the croc's mind...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

> "There are some gators that aren't candidates for capture and relocation," Janssen said.


:cheers:


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

dinodude said:


> That is unusual
> Wondering what was in the croc's mind...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


have no idea about the croc, but the gator was either hungry or upset at the intrusion.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

About 3 years ago there was about a 9' or 10'er that hung out 1/4 mile to east of the air base dock on Maty Isle. We would anchor, I wade one way, and come back to the boat, and he would take off on a mile or so wade in the other direction. He was there for several years. Once when I went to pick up my fishing buddy, with two redfish on his stringer, in the airboat, the gator was about 30' behind him in knee deep water, and "aimed" at him! Once in the spring we heard him bellowing. 

My buddy hadn't seen him yet, but we were both in agreement, that ole gator was keying in on his redfish......OR him!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

This was just this year also.
http://www.kztv10.com/news/hope-fades-in-search-for-missing-fisherman/#_


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

rippin lips said:


> This was just this year also.
> http://www.kztv10.com/news/hope-fades-in-search-for-missing-fisherman/#_


That was not a confirmed attack, he had heart problems.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That was not a confirmed attack, he had heart problems.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


did they ever find him


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

If we had crocodiles here I would not wade... I saw a 10-12' gater last year on side of hwy 288. Sheriff dept was there. If I run into one that size or got bit by one like in this article, it might end my wading career... time for new wading boots next Fishing Show...


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think any boots are gonna slow down a 12' gator.

He's gonna eat boot an all.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I always hated September Teal hunting up here on north Toledo Bend. Gators everywhere and no hunting anytime. Only relief I had was a 12ga in my hand with 3" mags loaded up. We also can't used dogs to fetch our ducks when the gators are out. One of my state trooper buddies had one hit him when he wadded back to the boat. He had parked it by its nest in the dark. The gator was only trying to get away and didn't bite him. He did scream like a little girl


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow...incredible story. Never know what's out there waiting on us.


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

The great outdoors doesn't come with a safety label -- that's why it's great.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Where is **** Island Reef? Isn't that in Tres Polacios?


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

jampen said:


> I don't think any boots are gonna slow down a 12' gator.
> 
> He's gonna eat boot an all.


Obviously not, pushing my luck for years wading. Wasn't implying boots would save me from a big one, certainly wont hurt. Stingrays remain my greatest concern and been thinking about guards for a long time...


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

I live on westbay in galveston and gators are pretty common I have never had a aggressive one approach me . I even captured one on the beach on front of bay harbor about 15 years ago.I have seen them in swimming pools in pirates beach.They need freshwater but can stay in saltwater for extended periods.


----------



## dinodude (Mar 17, 2013)

RexP said:


> have no idea about the croc, but the gator was either hungry or upset at the intrusion.


I guess as we continue to interact with gators they start to get a little curious and maybe one day they will not get scared of us.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Didn't read all the responses but, if u worry about all the "possibilities" and what if's u might as well stay your arse in the house. There are to many possibilities out there. Live your life... odds are in OUR favor.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

chugger said:


> The great outdoors doesn't come with a safety label -- that's why it's great.


I like this statement. Alot!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> I live on westbay in galveston and gators are pretty common I have never had a aggressive one approach me . I even captured one on the beach on front of bay harbor about 15 years ago.I have seen them in swimming pools in pirates beach.They need freshwater but can stay in saltwater for extended periods.


Yep rich not far from your house I had a 4 or five footer tail me all the way back to shore with a stringer of fish.it was cool at first until he closed the distance at that point I was walking on water.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

crazy sheet to hear right there...I would expect to hear about one or see one in a back lake or onone of the many island ponds down there but never on a dang reef...Crazy...I wade a lot of those areas pretty regualarly and have yet to come upon one yet....that is at least up until this past weekend ironically enough, me and the old man were running through the lagoon looking for a go spot to start a drift when we came upon a nice little 6 to 7 footer cruising through...First time id ever seen one down there...and wade that area from time to time and do a lotta duck hunting in there...Just gives ya something to think about...Thought it was pretty neat to actually encounter one though..Also saw another one chillin in the little Formosa wetlands project there headed north right south of La Ward..


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

reeltimer said:


> Yep rich not far from your house I had a 4 or five footer tail me all the way back to shore with a stringer of fish.it was cool at first until he closed the distance at that point I was walking on water.
> 
> sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


If your talking about the area you were catching fish this spring they are pretty thick because there are several freshwater tanks near that area that they live in and wonder out to feed in the saltwater. I have encountered them wade fishing at night several times in that area.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Place your order now!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> If your talking about the area you were catching fish this spring they are pretty thick because there are several freshwater tanks near that area that they live in and wonder out to feed in the saltwater. I have encountered them wade fishing at night several times in that area.


Lol I feel better having a daytime encounter now...on one wade I think I disturb some stingray love making and both of them came flying out of the water and almost mounted me. you want to talk about having heart failure. these two were mature stingray.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

dinodude said:


> that is unusual
> wondering what was in the croc's mind...
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sgh-i337 using tapatalk


 dinner


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

Where are some areas in the galveston bay complex that have the highest concentration of alligators? I'm thining about keeping a knife in my wading belt. I wade in chocolate and west bay regularly, chocolate is pretty fresh I bet there's some gators in there.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Always wade with a buddy










Preferably a buddy that's slower than you.


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*Gator Attack*

Say what you want , I hate and em and detest em !, I have had to shoot two off of my labs duck hunting and stepped in the middle of ones back lying on the bottom in Trinity Bay and he was over 10'. Want to have the a near heart attack let one slide out from under your foot and see if you do not have a cringe and cant wait to get back in the boat.

F1K


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

I've never actually seen one wading but I've heard some eerie chirpin noises on occasion that got me thinking I was walking up on a nest. it's creepy. on another note...I saw a 5' rattler swimming across the ICW at e.matty this past Friday.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

mccain said:


> I've never actually seen one wading but I've heard some eerie chirpin noises on occasion that got me thinking I was walking up on a nest. it's creepy. on another note...I saw a 5' rattler swimming across the ICW at e.matty this past Friday.


I kicked a 9 footer in Seadrift a couple of years ago, definitely not a good feeling when you realize what you just stumped your wading boot against.
Gators have always been around just like sharks, snakes and sting rays. I would be cautious but not be fearing for your life every time you wade fish.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

what would y'all say some areas are to be particularly cautious and look out for gators?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fish1kemah said:


> Say what you want , I hate and em and detest em !, I have had to shoot two off of my labs duck hunting and stepped in the middle of ones back lying on the bottom in Trinity Bay and he was over 10'. Want to have the a near heart attack let one slide out from under your foot and see if you do not have a cringe and cant wait to get back in the boat.
> 
> F1K


Curious as how you knew it was a 10' lizard by stepping in it...Jus Askin.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I've had numerous gator encounters over the years while wade fishing POC/Seadrift, mostly in the back lakes of Matagorda Island - Long Lake, Cory Cove, Pat's Bay, Power Lake, etc. April through June seems when I've seen them most in that country; and while they've always made me uneasy I never really felt at risk as they mostly kept their distance and I kept mine. Hearing this story will definitely have me glancing over my shoulder more often though - I promise you that!


----------



## pwooly (Dec 2, 2012)

This is the reason gators scare the hell out of me.


----------



## sabinewhaler88 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think there is a few in sabine and keith lake


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I've had numerous gator encounters over the years while wade fishing POC/Seadrift, mostly in the back lakes of Matagorda Island - Long Lake, Cory Cove, Pat's Bay, Power Lake, etc. April through June seems when I've seen them most in that country; and while they've always made me uneasy I never really felt at risk as they mostly kept their distance and I kept mine. Hearing this story will definitely have me glancing over my shoulder more often though - I promise you that!


X2, probably not a weekend during the summer months that we don't see any fishing between Aransas and SAB. St Charles and the AWR are covered up with them. All we do is wade and we see them all the time, the spring and early summer when they are nesting and have little ones are the only time we really even pay much attention to them. Had one about 12' in St Charles get aggressive enough to have us load up and get out of her slough, other than most aren't interested in us.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

and people ask me why I don't wade.....


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

I am all for gator hunting. I have encountered several around lakes outside of Contee and Shoalwater


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

I stopped duck hunting after a gator encounter in my pothole at Old River marsh near Anahauc.


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

Every time I go to Anahuac I see that big gator that hangs out by the cleaning station. Had my young son with me and that Gator eyed him as he ran around from the cleaning stations to the pier. Gator never came close but I watched it eyeball my son (7 yrs old) as he ran along the shoreline. Pretty eerie. 
I had a little gator bite me on the butt at work a few years back but it didn't even tear my wetsuit.


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

Another reason why I won't be getting out of the boat any time soon. Glad he's alright, scary stuff.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Had a couple encounters in saltwater, but the scariest were in freshwater. The big bulls don't like you in their cove regardless to how good the fishing is. Choke, Toledo, and Livingston especially. 


Cody C


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't be scared!


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Had a big one in oyster lake that would hang out about 40-50 yds away. While I kept an eye on it, never did much. Where I grew up it was normal to be near gators. 

Game used to me run em over with wakeboards/knee boards.

If my buddies from south Louisiana saw this, they would laugh us out of the country..... You've never lived until you've had these jackholes sling you through a ball of mating water moccasins on a knee board, bc that is just what you do down there...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cmac4075 said:


> Had a big one in oyster lake that would hang out about 40-50 yds away. While I kept an eye on it, never did much. Where I grew up it was normal to be near gators.
> 
> Game used to me run em over with wakeboards/knee boards.
> 
> If my buddies from south Louisiana saw this, they would laugh us out of the country..... You've never lived until you've had these jackholes sling you through a ball of mating water moccasins on a knee board, bc that is just what you do down there...


The big one in Oyster Lake needs to be made into boots. It has stalked me and my dog several times in the past few years. I posted pics of it last year when it came up in the lights I had set up. It is over ten feet easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JrBass (Mar 11, 2013)

I have fished with Ray many times on East and West Bay and needless to say he is one of the best guides I have ever fished with! He is full of knowledge about the area, and many times we were the only ones at the fish cleaning station! I would recommend him to anyone! Its unfortunate that this happened, but a good reminder that it is called the WILD for a reason, and that you should treat everything in nature with respect (not saying that he didn't do that, just a case of mistaken ID). I hope he has a fast recovery and can get back out doing what he loves.

JrBass


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

We used to hunt Pipkin Ranch and that place was (not sure after Ike) loaded with gators. I bet a good 25% of the hunters had an encounter on the 3 years I was on that lease.

Putting out decoys in teal season was so much fun with the LEDs lite up all those eyes...


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

There was a good one hanging out in the Army Hole at POC a couple years back.


----------



## bishopexpress (Aug 21, 2013)

I had a big one follow me about a quarter mile back to the boat at panther point about 6 weeks ago


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

madbayrunner said:


> I am all for gator hunting. I have encountered several around lakes outside of Contee and Shoalwater


Also in Army Hole, Fish Pond, Big Pocket and Lighthouse Cove.


----------



## Ratred20 (Apr 11, 2007)

mchildress said:


> There was a good one hanging out in the Army Hole at POC a couple years back.


If its the same one I saw a few years back it was over 10'. I don't want to exaggerate too much but I really thought 12'.


----------



## anderson1775 (Feb 22, 2012)

I dont know what was in his mind to begin with but it ended up being a chunk of lead! 
It is a scary thing to think about when you consider all of the times in the pitch dark of morning, you are throwing out deeks and have kicked that random, heavy object. Yet, when you go back in curiosity to kick it again (for some ungodly known reason) it has disappeared!


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Growing up in South Florida and fishing Lake Okeechobee, I have seen some BIG ones and can tell you they will stalk humans. Most keep a distance but if I were you I wouldnt trust any of them. TBH if its in range from me its dead, people may not like my attitude but thiese things are bad, and tasty =P


----------

